
KickStarter: Doing versus Planning - floathub
https://medium.com/@floathub/kickstarter-doing-versus-planning-21c057fdfc98
======
joeslo
This reminds me of our experience as well; seems like in the modern age of the
internet, it is really hard for a quality engineering signal to break out over
marketing hype.

Might be something more profound about people's lack of trust in institutions.
Happy 4th :-)

~~~
mariobottini
I disagree, at least partially. While it might be hard to get out over
something short like a KickStarter campaign, eventually quality always matters
more than hype. But it can take a while to get there. We all know cases where
the lack of good marketing means a great idea runs out of runway before it has
a chance to really get noticed.

